

HSBC Bank on Verge of Collapse: Second Major Banking Crash Imminent - neokya
http://iacknowledge.net/hsbc-bank-on-verge-of-collapse-second-major-banking-crash-imminent/

======
gcb0
this is dumb and irresponsible,

banks have insurance up to a limit, if you are over that after 2008 you
deserve it :/

now, making every clueless person rush to take money out is a sure way to
create a bank crisis. even if there wouldn't be one.

